# Weird lines on OPK?



## LevioSaw

Hello ladies 

I’ve been using the Premom brand tests and they seem a little weird to me. It’s like the dye doesn’t follow through the full width of the line. Or is this normal? 

Pic below is my progress. Bottom is today. Would you consider the recent test positive?


----------



## DobbyForever

They look normal to me. The last I’d say is positive but I’m a compulsive tester so I test every few hours when I think I’m in my fertile period. If it’s a positive, a test in 2-3 hours will also be positive. FXed


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thats close but not positive just yet.
With those easy&home opks the test line will be darker than the control line when u get ure positive/peak.
I’ve also found with some of mine the dye is a bit everywhere at first. Had one where pee only got to halfway past the window then stopped. But the rest have been fine. I always dip for 6 seconds with these and that seems perfect.


----------

